# Help needed



## Happy khan (Jun 17, 2015)

I got 62% marks in Fsc. Can I get admission in any medical college in islamabad or rawalpindi. If yes, then please suggest me the colleges.


----------



## sania1 (Jul 7, 2015)

yes you can get admission in any medical college in 62%


----------



## Happy khan (Jun 17, 2015)

@Sania Isn't 62% too less for getting admission.?? 
Can u tell me which medical college will give me admission??


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

Happy khan said:


> @Sania Isn't 62% too less for getting admission.??
> Can u tell me which medical college will give me admission??


i think she meant we can apply for admission with 60% ...however continental clg lahore has a low merit ...my friend's brother got there with 61% but it was 2 years ago...!


----------



## sania1 (Jul 7, 2015)

yes you can apply in all the colleges.you have to score best marks in test and you will achieve your goal
all the best


----------



## Happy khan (Jun 17, 2015)

I know many colleges in Lahore give admissions with 60% especially with donations but I want to get in islamabad or rawalpindi.


----------



## Happy khan (Jun 17, 2015)

Thank you Sania


----------



## Happy khan (Jun 17, 2015)

What about Rawal medical college??. I heard that it's merit is quite low.


----------



## sania1 (Jul 7, 2015)

actually i am from balochistan i have't that much information about all that


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Yeah, you heard right, at least from what I know. The merit for Rawal Institute is quite low. I know someone who had about 70-71% in Fsc and he got in last year. And I am sure that he was not the last in Merit List. So do try, work hard and Good Luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetiepie050 (Aug 22, 2015)

hello guys
I live in UAE and my school is based on British curriculum
i have completed my o levels
i got A* in English, Maths, Biology, Chemistry, Physics, ICT, Islamiyat
i got A in Pakistan studies AND B in Urdu

I am now going to choose subjects for A-level
So i need help in choosing subjects since i am going to do medicine in pakistan i need to know the requirments 
i need to submit my subjects list next week so i need help as soon as possible

Thanks


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

sweetiepie050 said:


> hello guys
> I live in UAE and my school is based on British curriculum
> i have completed my o levels
> i got A* in English, Maths, Biology, Chemistry, Physics, ICT, Islamiyat
> ...


Hi,
As far as I know, if a person does his or her O levels and A levels from abroad, then in order to apply in Medical colleges of Pakistan, he or she only needs Physics, Chemistry and Biology. The other subjects do not matter.
But do ask from others as well, I have a cousin in USA she once told me this.


----------



## Happy khan (Jun 17, 2015)

Only chemistry and biology are required with minimum 60% unadjusted marks and a minimum score of 550 in sat.


----------



## sweetiepie050 (Aug 22, 2015)

And also my grades are they good enough to be above 60 %
we have computer studies and english in our school so do i need any of these subjects


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Happy khan said:


> I know many colleges in Lahore give admissions with 60% especially with donations but I want to get in islamabad or rawalpindi.


All recognized medical colleges in Pakistan require 60% or above. You have 62%. I don't think you need to worry about your percentage. Just concentrate on getting a good grade in SAT-2/MCAT/Entry test.

Colleges that you can apply for in Islamabad and Rawalpindi:

-Foundation University Medical College
-Shifa College Of Medicine (Admissions Open)
-Islamabad Medical and Dental College (Admissions Open)
-Yusra Medical and Dental College





sweetiepie050 said:


> And also my grades are they good enough to be above 60 %
> we have computer studies and english in our school so do i need any of these subjects


Your grades add up to be above 60%. You don't need computer studies to apply for medicine. IBCC requires English when they calculate your equivalence for IGCSE/O-levels.


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Feline said:


> All recognized medical colleges in Pakistan require 60% or above. You have 62%. I don't think you need to worry about your percentage. Just concentrate on getting a good grade in SAT-2/MCAT/Entry test.
> 
> Colleges that you can apply for in Islamabad and Rawalpindi:
> 
> ...


Feline how would you compare Shifa and Foundation?


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> Feline how would you compare Shifa and Foundation?


I, for some odd reason really like Shifa. Even if I thought deeply about it I wouldn't be able to give a definite reasoning for why I hold a good opinion of Shifa. But, I've heard a lot of praise for Fauji Foundation.


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Feline said:


> I, for some odd reason really like Shifa. Even if I thought deeply about it I wouldn't be able to give a definite reasoning for why I hold a good opinion of Shifa. But, I've heard a lot of praise for Fauji Foundation.


I like both of them as well, Shifa is awesome in the basic sciences, but from what I have heard, FUMC has an edge in clinicals, and besides, FUMC provides a proper campus life as well, unlike Shifa. But the capmus life thing can be ignored, the thing is about the clinicals, have some info about the clinicals at shifa?


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> I like both of them as well, Shifa is awesome in the basic sciences, but from what I have heard, FUMC has an edge in clinicals, and besides, FUMC provides a proper campus life as well, unlike Shifa. But the capmus life thing can be ignored, the thing is about the clinicals, have some info about the clinicals at shifa?


I have read today that pmdc has categorized the colleges into a and b and shifa is in a category because it has 500 bedded hospital latest things etc I'm going to apply in it but I don't know last year merit


----------



## sweetiepie050 (Aug 22, 2015)

hey i was asking that i took english in igcse/o levels but do i need to take in as level?
or its ok if i don't take it i as and a level and then later on gi ve th SAT II english exam?


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> I like both of them as well, Shifa is awesome in the basic sciences, but from what I have heard, FUMC has an edge in clinicals, and besides, FUMC provides a proper campus life as well, unlike Shifa. But the capmus life thing can be ignored, the thing is about the clinicals, have some info about the clinicals at shifa?


Sadly, I don't have any info about the clinicals at Shifa. But really, FUMC is starting to sound better and better. 

Yea, going to Shifa means travelling everyday on a bus to get to your dorm. 



sweetiepie050 said:


> hey i was asking that i took english in igcse/o levels but do i need to take in as level?
> or its ok if i don't take it i as and a level and then later on gi ve th SAT II english exam?


You don't need to take English in AS or A-levels. And you don't need to take any English SAT/SAT-II exam.


----------

